# Worst food ever



## Vieope (Nov 19, 2005)

_What is the food with the worst taste ever in your opinion?  _


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Tuna fish out of a can..................I gag just at the smell of it.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

This Protein 95 shake some gave me for free from GNC.  It is vanilla flavored and it has the worst soy protien/fake vanilla chalky after taste ever.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Worst thing I ever ate was min0 lee.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *"Worst Food"* retard



*FOOD:*

Material, usually of plant or animal origin, that contains or consists of essential body nutrients, such as carbohydrates, fats, proteins, vitamins, or minerals, and is ingested and assimilated by an organism to produce energy, stimulate growth, and maintain life.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

Rabbit, but then again it could because you forgot to wash.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *FOOD:*
> 
> Material, usually of plant or animal origin, that contains or consists of essential body nutrients, such as carbohydrates, fats, proteins, vitamins, or minerals, and is ingested and assimilated by an organism to produce energy, stimulate growth, and maintain life.


Nice pic 
Now list a *"Food" *you hate


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

Tripod sucks...........in fact Bigdyl sucks.............NOOB!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

Raw Cauliflower.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Tripod sucks...........in fact Bigdyl sucks.............NOOB!!!!




Y0ur jus+ m4d cuz y3w g0t 0wn3d11!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

I can't talk to you anymore.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2005)

Steak tartar.  It's minced raw steak mixed with tartar sauce and some garnishes.  Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Psch91 (Nov 19, 2005)

Asparagus, mushrooms, Shrimp, Liver, Lobster, and then some.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 19, 2005)

sweet potatoes = Hate. Them.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

Codfish and Meatloaf


----------



## cpush (Nov 19, 2005)

bacon bits


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Kibbles 'n Bits


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 19, 2005)

Raw oyster.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2005)

spoiled milk


----------



## zapedy (Nov 20, 2005)

pb, brazil/walnuts, sweet potato, oats, cottage cheese - basicaly most things i shud be eating!


----------



## Stu (Nov 20, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> spoiled milk


 damn, whats wrong with you? thats stuff tastes great


----------



## largepkg (Nov 20, 2005)

Bread stuffing!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Nov 20, 2005)

cottage cheese,and protein shakes!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> damn, whats wrong with you? thats stuff tastes great


Isn't it loaded with Casein.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 20, 2005)

rice pudding


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)

Is this a finger???


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Nick+ (Nov 20, 2005)

Black (squid ink) spaghetti


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Black (squid ink) spaghetti


----------



## Vieope (Nov 20, 2005)

_It looks like somebody killed a wig.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2005)

anchovies.


----------



## squanto (Nov 20, 2005)

dill hummus.


----------



## JimDugba (Nov 20, 2005)

Boiled Butt Grease


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Nov 22, 2005)

JimDugba said:
			
		

> Boiled Butt Grease




its actually not bad when used to cover dick cheese and crackers


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 22, 2005)

turnips are pretty gross


----------



## squanto (Nov 22, 2005)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> its actually not bad when used to cover dick cheese and crackers



It's great with Fromunda Cheese.


----------



## DontStop (Nov 22, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What is the food with the worst taste ever in your opinion?  _




your moms ass


----------



## JOHNYORK (Nov 23, 2005)

fromunda cheese lol


----------



## Myztek (Nov 23, 2005)

Cod liver oil.


----------



## grant (Nov 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It looks like somebody killed a wig.  _


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What is the food with the worst taste ever in your opinion?  _


 Beets. I had to eat them for breakfast if I didnt eat my breakfast. Fucking torture.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















 And tuna out of the can.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2005)

DontStop said:
			
		

> your moms ass


 no. your moms ass.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 24, 2005)

Beets are bad, I've always hated mayo.  The worst food for you I read somewhere is french fries with cheese and bacon and ranch dressing. I made that for me when I was a youngin all the time, no wonder i was so fat.


----------



## justbecause (Nov 25, 2005)

Cottage cheese!! I cant get that shit down unless i add peanut butter ,bananas and splenda. Everything else i love


----------



## kvyd (Nov 27, 2005)

definitely, canned tuna.


----------



## ps2cho (Nov 27, 2005)

Henry's Soy protein. Its like swallowing peas the lumps are so big. The Vanilla tastes like Pigeon shit


----------



## maffy_yooh (Nov 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Tuna fish out of a can..................I gag just at the smell of it.



no way....
i buy like 20 cans of this stuff everytime i visit the grocery store.
its the BEST. grrrr.  
although the smell i can do w/o.


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 27, 2005)

tuna        Albacore tuna


----------



## maffy_yooh (Nov 27, 2005)

albacore is even BETTER!!!!
nooooooo!


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 27, 2005)

albacore


----------



## maffy_yooh (Nov 27, 2005)

whats wrong with it to you?
its like a higher quality tuna to me.
although more mercury.
but i don't care. =)


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 27, 2005)

I prefer the darker tuna, Albacore has a 'particular stench' which I hate.........


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 27, 2005)

Best tuna , is fresh tuna steaks 

What's this???????????????


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 27, 2005)

Cats'  like tuna too


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

I do like tuna fish and I can deal with the smell but what I do hate is that it stays on your hand and breath.......that's sticky stincky.


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2008)

self


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/88729-no-food.html


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 1, 2008)

justbecause said:


> Cottage cheese!! I cant get that shit down unless i add peanut butter ,bananas and splenda. Everything else i love


throw some cottage cheese in a blender with some chocolate whey or casein and p/b and you got yourself a tasty time of chocolate mousse!


----------



## Biggly (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah this is an easy question. To give you an idea, on the TV show "Bizarre Foods", the baldy one travels all over Asia and finally meets his match. He tried various bugs, half-developed chicks, every animal organ including eyeballs, pretty much everything.

"I can't believe of all the things I've eaten, I'm defeated by a fruit"

My wife, who's Malaysian (where I live) likes the things and often tries to convince me they're nice.

Durian.

It is THE worse food, let alone fruit, ever.

It's a fecking great big thing the size of a melon or so, sorta oblong, covered in vicious spikes. If you're dumb enough to get through the spikes and cut it open, there are lots of sacks filled with some pus-like substance that smells  like shit.

I don't mean nasty, or horrid, or not nice. I mean it smells like shit.

If you've seen the program you'll know Baldy cheerfully munches on boiled bugs, salty fried rat and so on, with a big grin. One taste of durian and he spat it out, swearing on camera.

These things are banned on commercial aircraft, in hotels etc. The locals consider them the "king of fruits" but then everything they eat is spicey, they have no taste buds or sense of smell left from the age of about 4. Here's a guy that likes them:

Durian, Bangkok (Thailand) varieties, effect on health and youth - durian.net after the site facelift

Living on the island of Borneo (Malaysian bit) I've eaten some weird stuff, but no, I will. not. eat. durian.

I would rather eat my own shit, as it smells better.



B.


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Ah this is an easy question. To give you an idea, on the TV show "Bizarre Foods", the baldy one travels all over Asia and finally meets his match. He tried various bugs, half-developed chicks, every animal organ including eyeballs, pretty much everything.
> 
> "I can't believe of all the things I've eaten, I'm defeated by a fruit"
> 
> ...


 
The smell is even worse when it's left to rot for a while in the streets in most Asian cities. However, I'll take that 100% of the time over some of the other delacasies....










History behind this horrible food


----------



## Biggly (Apr 2, 2008)

Garlic-flavored spideys, what's wrong with that?

Protein ol' son, protein.




B.


----------



## x superman (Apr 3, 2008)

A couple of years ago when I visited northern Italy (Marina di Carrara) I ordered pizza. It was worst pizza I ever had. It was soimething like rubber. There was another meal I had in Hualien (or something like that) Taiwan I'm not sure what was that but it was disgusting.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 5, 2008)

Beets.  Beets should be shot in the fucking head.


----------

